

Moscow Metro map redesign (took almost 4 years) - cgbystrom
http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/metro/map/

======
truebosko
At initial viewing it looks very very awkward. However, I enjoy the circle in
the middle, it gives you a quick point of reference once you've seen the map a
few times.

The map on the bottom, of what the Metro map could look like in 100 years is
just downright frightening.

~~~
mortenjorck
Hopefully, in 100 years, a printed map of the entire system would have long
since been replaced by mobile apps and well-designed trip kiosks.

~~~
snitko
There's a already an iPhone app that shows you the metro map, your current
position on it and the shortest route to you destination.

